# Water Parameter and Fish Problems



## liqourish (15 Dec 2008)

okay , i recently got a columbian shark . i found out as it matures it will need brackish to marine water. I already have alot of plants and was wondering if i add some sea salt, then the plants would all die? except for the java fern ( that i no, rest are amazon swords or similar). any solution ?


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Dec 2008)

Hi,
   It's not a good idea generally. Plant health typically decreases as salinity increases.

Cheers,


----------

